# What would you choose if you could start over?



## ryzee (Jun 29, 2011)

I have been working in construction for a while but have not stuck with one trade yet, just done general work for a general contractor. I am signing up for either Mason apprentice or Painters apprentice with the local union, my question is What trade would you choose if your had to start all over???

Thanks

To add I am also considering Carpentry.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Stock trade


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

id be a plumber. They always get paid :w00t:


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

You need to compile a case study. Look at 5 tradesmen in each category, all 55-65 years of age.

Closely examine the hands, knees, and ability to walk, stand, and go to the bathroom. I'm peaking early and appear to be blowing the curve.

Your research may lead you to a career as a Phy Ed instructor instead.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Electrical Lineman. They bring power to cities. 
I've always liked working at heights tho.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

blackbear said:


> id be a plumber. They always get paid :w00t:


My first boss told me he wished he had been in the concrete business. His reasoning was that no one was out of money yet when it was time to pay them.

Looking back those were some pretty wise words.


----------



## ryzee (Jun 29, 2011)

CO762 said:


> Electrical Lineman. They bring power to cities.
> I've always liked working at heights tho.


I wanted to be a electrician but the apprentice program has a 2 year wait list


----------



## kirbymurphy (Jun 5, 2008)

Take some sales training and make money for yourself and other contractors


----------



## ryzee (Jun 29, 2011)

TxElectrician said:


> My first boss told me he wished he had been in the concrete business. His reasoning was that no one was out of money yet when it was time to pay them.
> 
> Looking back those were some pretty wise words.



I have heard the same thing from a General Contractor who has been in business since the 70's, He said "do concrete/foundation work because they are the first to be paid". The builders and Home owners are always excited to start the project!


----------



## ryzee (Jun 29, 2011)

kirbymurphy said:


> Take some sales training and make money for yourself and other contractors


Good idea Kirbymurphy:thumbsup: Everyone says this to me, but my problem is I suck at sales, I have tried many times and it's just not my thing:no:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

What I would choose is pretty much irrelevant. I have a whole different background from yours.

Assuming that money alone isn't the sole consideration--and it shouldn't be--probably the best occupation you can choose is one that you can use as a stepping stone to something else if it proves not to be what you thought. 

Think long range, and while you're at it, think about the physical toll certain occupations take on your body. Masons are often bent-over old men by the time they're 50. Painters risk brain damage and emphysema due to long-term exposure to volatile substances. Roofing can be brutal to your body. And so forth.

Sounds like you're young and tough now, but are you really looking for a single trade to settle into for the next 40 years? Not many are able to do that, either physically or mentally.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

adult film star.


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

Being from Cali myself, I would consider a trade in the technical fields. I'm not sure your age group, but you could have an advantage to be young and ride what future changes in technology brings to energy systems. Learn as you go, take the night courses, stay up front. Energy performance and localized production is here to stay through your life-span. Water is also a soon to be serious concern in California. Reclamation and gray water systems are slowly finding their way into planning and implementation more and more.

Secretly. I'd like to build green roofs.

All in all, the craft will need to resonate with you, and you'll never know it until swing it, sweat it, or spark it.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> adult film star.


you would need a real tool for that, instead of those green ones you keep playing around with. :whistling


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

ryzee said:


> I have heard the same thing from a General Contractor who has been in business since the 70's, He said "do concrete/foundation work because they are the first to be paid". The builders and Home owners are always excited to start the project!


Yep...get in and out before the money is gone.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> adult film star.





blackbear said:


> you would need a real tool for that, instead of those green ones you keep playing around with. :whistling


Warner has a sock thing going on...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## FlatworkGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

ryzee said:


> I have been working in construction for a while but have not stuck with one trade yet, just done general work for a general contractor. I am signing up for either Mason apprentice or Painters apprentice with the local union, my question is *What trade would you choose if your had to start all over???*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> To add I am also considering Carpentry.


My Dad built from the footings to the ridge cap .. and everything in between .. I've been around all of that all of my life .. 

If I had the choice to start all over again?? .. I'd pick what I've already been doing over the past 30 some-odd years .. Concrete Construction - Flatwork Finishing .. :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I've enjoyed the ride I have been on.
I was able to hold on.......

New guys, go HVAC, Refrigeration or a Sparky.

Whichever one it is you need to be able to recite the code book chapter & verse, REALLY KNOW YOUR SH!T and have a passion for your work.

Sorta like 480 Sparky.:thumbsup:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I would throw Carpenter in the ring. As has been said before Carps tend to experience the whole thing, they start with the framing and finish with the trim.

That is a good way to accumulate a good working knowledge of other tradesmen and their work. You can branch into fine custom carpentry, remodels, additions or go the route of builder/GC.

But ultimately what Tin said is it. What can you *enjoy* for the next 30-40 years *and* make a good living.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

cabana boy.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Law enforcement, i would be retiring in 6yrs if i had started at age 21.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

id grow the highest quality tomatoes and eat them all day...wait i already do that i just do plumbing as a front...

better??


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> Law enforcement, i would be retiring in 6yrs if i had started at age 21.


Not all it's cracked up to be.:thumbsup:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

griz said:


> Not all it's cracked up to be.:thumbsup:


 
......


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rex said:


> my old man is a police chief of a large city...and so far they have paid for cancer treatments and today he just had his hip replaced and in 8 months his other one will be replaced...
> 
> if i could start over id be a goverment employee but id still grow tomatoes....


Ya, the bennies are great... but it takes a toll on your body & mind... 

...different than construction.

When you are physically tired you can recuperate........

When you are mentally beat down, day in & out.... well, it's not good.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

haven't met many happy cops.


----------



## ryzee (Jun 29, 2011)

Calisota said:


> Being from Cali myself, I would consider a trade in the technical fields. I'm not sure your age group, but you could have an advantage to be young and ride what future changes in technology brings to energy systems. Learn as you go, take the night courses, stay up front. Energy performance and localized production is here to stay through your life-span. Water is also a soon to be serious concern in California. Reclamation and gray water systems are slowly finding their way into planning and implementation more and more.
> 
> Secretly. I'd like to build green roofs.
> 
> All in all, the craft will need to resonate with you, and you'll never know it until swing it, sweat it, or spark it.


Hi Calisota, what energy systems are you talking about? I would like to learn more..


----------



## ryzee (Jun 29, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> haven't met many happy cops.


agree!:thumbsup:


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Ryzee, based on your responses, it sounds as if energy would be the field for you, beit solar, wind, nuclear, or whatever. Around here, we are seeing more and more wind mills. I think that is a growing field.

HVAC is a good field as well


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

I enjoyed quite the storied career that stretches over 3 decades in cabinetry and Kitchen Design but I always wanted to be an Electrician too so I did get my 2 year degree in Electrical Trades but never practiced it a day in my life. I also have a 2 year college degree in medical related field (no internship, just the education) which I sometimes fantasize how life would be today had I pursued that. And finally I have a degree from Americas #1 rated Automotive Engineering college. I did work in that field a couple years in the late 70s but got bored fast after discovering construction from working with my dad. 

Through the 80s I enjoyed writing for 3 different outdoor magazines which I wish I could make a living at today. My proudest was writing for Outdoor Life which everyone knows. 

Yea yea yea.....lots of education but I'm just a regular guy. I would not change a thing as I look back. Today I'm looking forward to retiring early since the business I love so much has been devastated due to the deep economic depression. I'm close to getting my teaching certification as a C&W Dance Instructor which I hope to begin teaching in October. That will make me very happy.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> Ryzee, based on your responses, it sounds as if energy would be the field for you, beit solar, wind, nuclear, or whatever. Around here, we are seeing more and more wind mills. I think that is a growing field.
> 
> HVAC is a good field as well


I want to learn more and include wind/solar installations, as well as energy efficient tech. from weatherization to Passivehaus tech. I think these will be good growing fields as energy prices continue to rise, as well as personally rewarding.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

moorewarner said:


> I want to learn more and include wind/solar installations, as well as energy efficient tech. from weatherization to Passivehaus tech. I think these will be good growing fields as energy prices continue to rise, as well as personally rewarding.


Yea^^^^ What he said^^^up there^^^ Wind, solar ect. I'm gonna go get a photo now:thumbsup: I'll be back:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

See this kind of stuff


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

We have a pitched roof on the front 1/3 (N/S faces) three story section of the homestead, and a flat on the rear 2/3 two story section.

I am thinking solar panels on the S side of the pitched and a string of these turbines laid on the diagonal (we get both Southerly and Westerly wind patterns) on the flat. I am curious to see what can be generated. 

http://www.applied-sciences.net/library/zoetrope.php

I need to hit the books/take some CC classes on basic electrical/engineering.


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

ryzee said:


> Hi Calisota, what energy systems are you talking about? I would like to learn more..


Commercial/Home automation and intelligent energy control systems. 
Monitoring systems and energy performance analysis. 
Solar Electric - Less about panel installation in the future, more about grid tied inverter maintenance and installation. The SW in a generation will be selling electricity for water.
Solar Thermal - it's crazy to me how this is still so underutilized in the SW. Ask Dirtywhiteboy how well they work in a Hawaii.

I'll say it again. Ticking time bomb is water out here, and the rest of the SW. It's the elephant in the room. Everyone is all ramped up arguing about oil. Try drinking it when we tap out the H2O.
Water reclamation systems will become important and everyone will be scrambling to learn how to retrofit homes and commercial buildings. 

If masonry were to become a focus-
Foundations foundations foundations. You're familiar with our propensity for earthquakes? There won't be enough quality crews to go around. Every guy with a license will be looking for you to sub with. 

I'd be thinking forward on how landscaping architecture will shift to accommodate more drought tolerant designs and hardscape features, like permeable paving surfaces. Less concrete, more site infiltration, less energy absorption in dense urban cities. Reduction of the heat island effect. Massive swaths of the concrete jungle is, and will slowly be subject to more balanced design. A well positioned hardscape, landscaping contractor could be very competitive.

I don't know much about heavy, commercial construction or what the future holds specifically there. The word on the street for now, is reduction of the suburbs, more multi-family units towards the urban centers and beaches. It'll be another 20-30 years for the population to migrate back along mass transit corridors and nerve centers down here anyway. Everything that centers on and surrounds mass transit is changing in SoCal. It'll provide work for decades.


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> See this kind of stuff





moorewarner said:


> We have a pitched roof on the front 1/3 (N/S faces) three story section of the homestead, and a flat on the rear 2/3 two story section.
> 
> I am thinking solar panels on the S side of the pitched and a string of these turbines laid on the diagonal (we get both Southerly and Westerly wind patterns) on the flat. I am curious to see what can be generated.
> 
> ...


If I only had some wind. :thumbsup: I'd need to hook up some squirrels on a treadmill to keep `em going here.

I've got a full SSW facing slope that is wasting radiation every day. We're moving more than likely in a few years, so I can't see taking the personal hit on a solar install. It kills me. 

I'll up the Ante- Earth Tubes  and no, they're not mine.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Calisota said:


> If I only had some wind. :thumbsup: I'd need to hook up some squirrels on a treadmill to keep `em going here.
> 
> I've got a full SSW facing slope that is wasting radiation every day. We're moving more than likely in a few years, so I can't see taking the personal hit on a solar install. It kills me.
> 
> ...


Interesting, first I have heard of them. I will read up on 'em, thanks. :thumbsup:

Is this a pic of an installation of yours? for your home? If so how much of what are they providing you and how do you integrate them into your home system? More info please!! :laughing:

Ooops... got it, they are not yours... tease...


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

rex said:


> id grow the highest quality tomatoes and eat them all day...wait i already do that i just do plumbing as a front...
> 
> better??



I LOVE homegrown tomatoes!!!!


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Redliz75 said:


> I LOVE homegrown tomatoes!!!!


I inadvertently hooked my fiancée with a home grown tomato that I left on her front porch for her after our first date.

She has a saying that she got from her Mother, "There's only two things that money can't buy, true love and home grown tomatoes."

We have now completely highjacked this thread. :laughing::clap:


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

moorewarner said:


> I inadvertently hooked my fiancée with a home grown tomato that I left on her front porch for her after our first date.
> 
> She has a saying that she got from her Mother, "There's only two things that money can't buy, true love and home grown tomatoes."
> 
> We have now completely highjacked this thread. :laughing::clap:


It's like 2am for you guys. :laughing: Who cares. 

You're nuts.

That gets me wondering . . . .who moderates after hours? Hmmmm.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Calisota said:


> It's like 2am for you guys. :laughing: Who cares.
> 
> You're nuts.
> 
> That gets me wondering . . . .who moderates after hours? Hmmmm.


When the cats are away the mice will play. :jester:

uh-oh Angus is coming quick everyone sound busy... :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

This post is wide open at night, I being the the 57 state see the Chinese co. drop their spam ads all the time, kinda funny:laughing::laughing: it's only 9:50pm here


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Redliz75 said:


> I LOVE homegrown tomatoes!!!!


Yes Ms. Redliz we know you love red tomatos:whistling:laughing:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

griz said:


> Not all it's cracked up to be.:thumbsup:


you got that right griz, I would be retiring in 13 years (42) if I had stayed in. Best decision I ever made was to get out.


----------



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

moorewarner said:


> I inadvertently hooked my fiancée with a home grown tomato that I left on her front porch for her after our first date.
> 
> She has a saying that she got from her Mother, "There's only two things that money can't buy, true love and home grown tomatoes."
> 
> We have now completely highjacked this thread. :laughing::clap:


I wonder where she got that saying?:whistling


----------



## Accurate (Apr 4, 2011)

woodchuck2 said:


> Law enforcement, i would be retiring in 6yrs if i had started at age 21.



I just retired this year, 26 years, went out as a Sgt.

Recently started up a small home repair/improvement business. Pension helps take away most of the financial pressure. Benefits are also a plus.

But as others have said, the job has stress not found in other fields. When I got hired someone told me, "Its the best job you can have, its also the worst job you can have".

Where else could I wrestle with an HIV infected woman trying to bite me, do CPR on a 2 week old baby, tell a father his son has died in a car wreck, and get my nose broken while fighting a drunk. Plus all the assorted dead bodies, suicides, fights, domestic violence calls, car chases, etc.

But I'd do it all over again if I was given a choice.


----------



## ryzee (Jun 29, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yea^^^^ What he said^^^up there^^^ Wind, solar ect. I'm gonna go get a photo now:thumbsup: I'll be back:laughing:





Calisota said:


> Commercial/Home automation and intelligent energy control systems.
> Monitoring systems and energy performance analysis.
> Solar Electric - Less about panel installation in the future, more about grid tied inverter maintenance and installation. The SW in a generation will be selling electricity for water.
> Solar Thermal - it's crazy to me how this is still so underutilized in the SW. Ask Dirtywhiteboy how well they work in a Hawaii.
> ...



Thanks everyone for the great comments, not sure what happened with the Tomato thing... The Energy field sounds really interesting, my question would be is it best to be a electrician to enter these energy/solar/wind fields? Or is it better to be a General Contractor?:thumbsup:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

ryzee said:


> Thanks everyone for the great comments, not sure what happened with the Tomato thing... The Energy field sounds really interesting, my question would be is it best to be a electrician to enter these energy/solar/wind fields? Or is it better to be a General Contractor?:thumbsup:


Yeah, sorry about that tomato stuff... :whistling

I'm of the mind that a working knowledge of the field is a great place to start, but higher up the food chain is usually more lucrative.

So I would recommend to get electrical knowledge with an eye to stepping up toward GC/Owner.


----------



## ryzee (Jun 29, 2011)

moorewarner said:


> Yeah, sorry about that tomato stuff... :whistling
> 
> I'm of the mind that a working knowledge of the field is a great place to start, but higher up the food chain is usually more lucrative.
> 
> So I would recommend to get electrical knowledge with an eye to stepping up toward GC/Owner.


Thanks that's what I was thinkimg bout. In my area its.really hard to become a electrician. The apprentice program has a 2 year waitlist. What would u recommend?


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

ryzee said:


> Thanks that's what I was thinkimg bout. In my area its.really hard to become a electrician. The apprentice program has a 2 year waitlist. What would u recommend?


You are in Cali so I would assume you have some options in the field of solar/wind/control systems. I would call a few up and ask them what they are looking for training wise for various positions, maybe scout their sites out.

Me personally I would try and get on with a company that was doing the type of service I was interested in. I would tell these companies that I want to learn the field and I will take any position that gets me in the door. Then from there I would get a sense of what skills/knowledge is needed for the work and soak up all I could from the folks I was working with, and supplement that with study on the side (both independent and maybe course work at the local CC).

Also around here you can find some shorter intensive technical trades programs, often subsidised. once you start looking and asking in a direction you will start discovering stuff. The local CC is always a good resource, no matter what your age or education level as they are generally more focused on immediate skills training useful in the work place.

If I couldn't get hired I would find out what skills were worthwhile and start to get those and stay in touch till I could.

That is how I usually go about things.

Practising all the things needed to be a business owner is just as important as the skill/service your business is selling so I would be practising/learning that as well, one way or another.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

I take my previous post back...I want to be a Wal Mart greeter.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I would have loved to have been a private executive helicopter pilot for a billionaire playboy (or playgirl).


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Willie T said:


> I would have loved to have been a private executive helicopter pilot for a billionaire *playboy*.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Willie T said:


> I would have loved to have been a private executive helicopter pilot for a billionaire playboy (or playgirl).


Ummm... Willie... why not either *be* the billionaire playboy or be a helicopter pilot for a billionaire *playgirl *(did you just sneak that edit in ?)??? :thumbsup:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

moorewarner said:


> Ummm... Willie... why not either *be* the billionaire playboy or be a helicopter pilot for a billionaire *playgirl *(did you just sneak that edit in ?)??? :thumbsup:


Uhhhhh......... I dunno. Maybe your 'quote' isn't working correctly?

Yeah, I think I slipped that last part in just under the five-second-rule.

Nope, I just wanna play with the expensive 'chopper I could never afford. Trying to keep up with a Playgirl would kill me.


----------



## Morgan Tile (Jun 25, 2011)

Out of all my trades that i have learned i have chosen tile work as my top trade more pay and in the a/c truthfully told stick to interior finish work youll work and live alot longer.....


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd have went to school as planned right after high school to continue my drafting education instead of partying too much and thinking retail management at the age of 18 was my new destiny. 
I could have been one of those architects that everyone complains about :laughing: Not really, I was supposed to continue into engineering field and learning CAD systems.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I would not change my trade, but I wish I didn't blow all my money on useless crap and funded my pension a little better. It seems that it would be much easier to get up in the morning when you know, you have half a mil sitting in several safe depoist boxes.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Banjo player


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ryzee said:


> I wanted to be a electrician but the apprentice program has a 2 year wait list


Those are 'electricians'. I'm talking *lineman*. I know an IBEW lineman and he said I could get right get in, but I have some experience...and even am old(er). My lineman choice was thinking who I was back then. Thinking who I am now, I'da chosen to go to a trade school in cabinetry/millwork.

My experience is painters/masons/flatwork/roofing/rough carpentry are all illegals. Depends upon where one lives tho as I now live in a northern rural area.....and LOVE IT. Don't see them anymore.

Anyway, you sound like you have potential, but no direction. That often happens when one lacks a lot of worldly experience.

Therefore, I'd recommend joining the US Navy Seabees. Let the USMIL train you, feed you, house you, etc. and you will see a lot of different places and people. Then you'll have more of an idea what you want and will even have money/bennies if you want 'education'.

http://www.seabee.navy.mil/


----------

